# Tonights Sunset



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

From here in rural Hurst ( Berkshire)....a spectacle that needed to be recorded....













These were only fleeting pics....grabbed as the sun went down...but just goes to show how we should appreciate Mother Nature in her splendour.....five minutes later, the sky was dark, and these pics were lost for ever.......however, having made Mother Nature out to be such an artist, should not detract from the the appalling mistake she has made in the Philippines this week......my thoughts are with them.....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger, are you sure you were not watching "Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea"?










Later,

William


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely photo's.

My thoughts, and donation, are with the Philippines as well. Such lovely people. I hope my Philippino friend Jeffersons' family are safe.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely shots Roger, looks like something Turner would have painted.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger, are you sure you were not watching "Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sky was quite surreal that evening Will....that's why I always have my camera with me.....you never know what's around the corner..... :yes:


----------



## Nodilis (Oct 21, 2013)

Great photos


----------



## W44NNE (Aug 5, 2013)

Great photos... we managed to miss the sunset but have seen countless pictures on Facebook documenting it!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Following on from the sunset pics a couple of weeks ago, here are some pics of the spectacular sunrise that greeted me as I arrived for work at 7.15am this morning. As with the sunset pics, five minutes later these were gone forever....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> From here in rural Hurst ( Berkshire)....a spectacle that needed to be recorded....


Stunning Rog, you could hang that on the wall.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, Mutley....unfortunately, I only shot it at 1mp...(specifically for posting here) so I can't blow it up any bigger than it already is. :sadwalk:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Hang it on a small wall


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Posted this over on TZ last week, took it in Stockport near the viaduct in town, there were about six of us stood in the carpark trying to get the best shot on our phones 










Not the most photogenic spot but the sky was impressive!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice shot, Odo...and stunning quality from a phone camera..... :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mutley said:


> Hang it on a small wall


The downstairs bog maybe.....though you'd still need a magnifying glass.....it's about 2" x 3"..... :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Not a sunset but I sat watching the sunrise a couple of weeks ago (one of the benefits of going fishing at 7am in November) It was only after watching it for about half an hour did it occur to me to get the camera out


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mutley said:


> Not a sunset but I sat watching the sunrise a couple of weeks ago (one of the benefits of going fishing at 7am in November) It was only after watching it for about half an hour did it occur to me to get the camera out


Nice shot, Mike....that would look great in any reception room.....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Nice shot, Mike....that would look great in any reception room.....


Thanks Rog

BTW who's Mike :huh:

Cheers

Andrew :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mutley said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot, Mike....that would look great in any reception room.....
> ...


Sorry, Andrew :duh: I got you mixed up with someone else....no excuse really, as I keep a list of all the 'real' names against the forum names in a seperate word file, and usuall refer to it when sending PMs. Anyway...still a great pic.... :yes:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

No problem Rog - I've been called a lot worse than that.

It's when the 710 starts calling me Mike that I need to worry :lol:


----------

